# How to know diffrenciate a pure and mixed golden retriever?



## santanu18 (Apr 3, 2010)

I am going to adopt a golden retriever puppy next week.But don't have experience in golden retriever.Till now I only have spitz.So please help to choose a good quality pupply just by looking.

One of my friend said that a good quality golden retriever puppy will have long ear and good hair.

Please help.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you adopting from an animal shelter, rescue, or buying from a breeder?

If you're going through a rescue or a shelter, you may not ever be 100% certain until the dog is full grown. A lot of mixes can look significantly like a golden retriever puppy in coloring and size at a young age, but their genetics take over and their adult size/weight/shape are different.

Golden puppies won't have long fur as a puppy. Their feathering and adult coat don't come in totally until 6 months or older.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are you adopting from a rescue or getting a puppy from a reputable breeder that has clearances and registration papers for her dogs?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If you aren't rescueing, check the threads on this forum about choosing a breeder. Ask your breeder to show you proof that the parents are Golden Retrievers, that they have clearances, etc. All the information you need is here on this forum.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

A good quality Golden Retriever will have all the clearences with the hips, eyes, knees, and heart. 

A good quality retriever needs to be handled from day one with proper socialization. A good quality pup will come up to you and sit on your lap when you go meet them. 

Good luck in your puppy search. It's best to buy from an experience breeder then a byb. Some of the backyard breeders are breeding their bitches twice a year and have them in a kennel run or the garage with no socialization. Your pup should be at least 8 weeks old before they leave the mother.


----------

